# Délai de livraison



## Titegrecque1925 (27 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question à propos du délais de livraison sur l'apple store..
Je dois acheter un iPod nano sur le site d'apple, un orange, avec gravure au dos de l'iPod.. Et comme c'est pour un anniversaire, j'aimerais savoir combien de temps il faudra pour que l'iPod me soit livrer pour l'avoir pour l'anniversaire et pas en retard :/
(Sachant que le paiement se fera par virement bancaire)

J'espère que vous pourrez me répondre


----------



## Pooki (27 Juin 2010)

Expédié sous 24h après validation du paiement par la poste en 48h. Donc 24h + 48h = environ 3 jours. Par contre si tu es pressés, paye par CB, la commande sera validée immédiatement.


----------

